# Do modern day Kickboxing clubs teach the Muay Thai Roundhouse kick exclusively?



## Acronym (Aug 1, 2020)

I've heard since the Rofus match that most modern Kickboxing clubs since that fight use the shin for their roundhouse kick, influenced by how effective it was used by the Thais. I'm not sure if the Karate roots are still there or if it's just a blend of everything. 

So those of you who transitioned to Kickboxing from Karate/Taekwondo, where you taught to throw the roundhouse kick with the Shin instead and no chamber, like the Thais? Or a mixture of both  a chamber and the shin, as in Kyokushin Karate?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2020)

The power of the MT roundhouse kick is it's 45 degree downward power that most MA systems don't develop it. It requires full boy rotation (without chamber and without pulling back). IMO, it's completely different training from the Karate roundhouse kick.


----------



## Acronym (Aug 1, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> The power of the MT roundhouse kick is it's 45 degree downward power that most MA systems don't develop it. It requires full boy rotation (without chamber and without pulling back). IMO, it's completely different training from the Karate roundhouse kick.



That's not what I asked.


----------



## Buka (Aug 1, 2020)

Not sure what you are asking. Are you referring to Rick Roufus or his younger brother, Duke? 

And which fight?


----------



## Acronym (Aug 1, 2020)

Buka said:


> Not sure what you are asking. Are you referring to Rick Roufus or his younger brother, Duke?
> 
> And which fight?



I'm asking if modern KB clubs teach the muay Thai roundhouse instead of the Karate/TKD version, of if they do both


----------



## Acronym (Aug 1, 2020)

Buka said:


> Not sure what you are asking. Are you referring to Rick Roufus or his younger brother, Duke?
> 
> And which fight?



I was referring to this fight


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2020)

No there are still karate based kickboxing clubs that do the chambered kicking.


----------



## Acronym (Aug 1, 2020)

drop bear said:


> No there are still karate based kickboxing clubs that do the chambered kicking.



Shin, ball of the foot, or instep as contact surface?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Shin, ball of the foot, or instep as contact surface?



Shin to the leg. Instep to the head.

Wonderboy Thompson would be a good example.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 1, 2020)

I don’t know since I haven’t been to every single kickboxing club on earth


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2020)

And an oddball one for you Saenchai?






Easier to see when he is dominating.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2020)

Acronym said:


> That's not what I asked.


When full contact Karate started to get popular, I was a kick-boxer's training partner. Most of the Kickboxing from Karate/Taekwondo that I know, after they have trained the MT roundhouse kick, they "replace" their Karate/Taekwondo roundhouse kick by MT roundhouse kick. The reason is simple. It requires completely different training (such as the full body rotation).


----------



## Acronym (Aug 1, 2020)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> When full contact Karate started to get popular, I was a kick-boxer's training partner. Most of the Kickboxing from Karate/Taekwondo that I know, after they have trained the MT roundhouse kick, they "replace" their Karate/Taekwondo roundhouse kick by MT roundhouse kick. The reason is simple. It requires completely different training (such as the full body rotation).



There is full body rotation is in both Muay Thai and a traditional Taekwondo. The difference is only where you end up post kick, and what you land with. In Muay Thai you often end up with your back to your opponent.


----------



## Acronym (Aug 1, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Shin to the leg. Instep to the head.
> 
> Wonderboy Thompson would be a good example.



Really? Which Kickboxing gym did he train at?


----------



## drop bear (Aug 1, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Really? Which Kickboxing gym did he train at?



https://www.upstatekarate.com/

Upstate Karate.


----------



## Acronym (Aug 1, 2020)

drop bear said:


> https://www.upstatekarate.com/
> 
> Upstate Karate.



 Karate is not Kickboxing.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 1, 2020)

Acronym said:


> Karate is not Kickboxing.


Yes it is pretty much


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2020)

Acronym said:


> In Muay Thai you often end up with your back to your opponent.


Is that what a side kick is for?







Is that also what a spin hook kick is for?


----------



## Acronym (Aug 1, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> Yes it is pretty much



I must have missed the part where you put on boxing gloves and knock people out.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2020)

Acronym said:


> I must have missed the part where you put on boxing gloves and knock people out.


Karate -> full contact Karate (1973?) -> kickboxing



Acronym said:


> Karate is not Kickboxing.


Karate -> kickboxing.
CMA -> Sanda


----------



## Buka (Aug 1, 2020)

_Do modern day Kickboxing clubs teach the Muay Thai Roundhouse kick exclusively?_

Exclusively, no.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 1, 2020)

Acronym said:


> I must have missed the part where you put on boxing gloves and knock people out.


Do your research. Kickboxing evolved from karate....One of the original Top kickboxers....joe Lewis a black belt in karate, bill Wallace, benny the jet all top karate black belts. Kickboxing comes from karate. Yes now it’s evolved more into its own thing but kickboxing 100% has its roots from karate


----------



## Buka (Aug 1, 2020)

I think what everyone should keep in mind is kick boxing is a specific kind of competition. Anyone training to compete will train in a specific way, hopefully with good coaches and training partners.

Same goes for Muay Thai, boxing, MMA, etcetera.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 1, 2020)

Buka said:


> I think what everyone should keep in mind is kick boxing is a specific kind of competition.


boxing + kick = kickboxing
kickboxing + throw = Sanda
Sanda + ground skill = MMA
MMA + weapon fight = gladiator


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Aug 2, 2020)

Did Bruce Lee use MT roundhouse kick instead of the TKD roundhouse kick?


----------

